# Funchal - Madeira; Legs Eleven Coffee Co



## Marocchino (May 1, 2019)

It took an internet search to find great tasting coffee in Funchal, Madeira. Found a place that's at the top end of Rua Das Pretas - Legs Eleven Coffee Co. Run by a young couple Ash & Steve, they're really enthusiastic and knowledgeable about their coffee.

As well as sourcing roasted beans locally they also ship them in from roastaries around the world.

Tasted a lovely single origin washed Columbian bean in our flat white's with them today.

https://l.instagram.com/?u=http%3A%2F%2Ffacebook.com%2Flegselevencoffee%2F&e=ATMEwxdVUj9lf3aQy4QfO110nW1LZRPC9Ixw18gTyxxfNm0Kt-fJ2yG4_-qDJynwEr21tQx9


----------

